# Best store to buy Tekfusion Twinwoofers



## Veer.malhotra (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello guys,
I'm new here. I was just wanted to buy Twinwoofers for my brother because i don't want him using mie. But i'm unable to find a suitable store, though. I don't trust flipkart because they say they deliver fast but they didn't or sometimes they say its in stock but its not (had a bad experience buying some items).

Here are my buying criteria:

Must be brand new
Must deliver in 2-3 days
Must allow COD

Any help would be very helpful! Thanks a lot

--
Veer


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Why buy twinwoofers?
For that same price these will blow Twinwoofers away: Sound Magic E10 Headset . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 Headset at Lowest Price Online
Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black at Lowest Price Online


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 31, 2013)

Just go for E10 which is as TKIN said lower than that crap. And will literally blow you out with its good bass and sound stage.
Remember that E10 is recognized by whathifi and many others...
Read it to believe it!!!
*www.whathifi.com/review/soundmagic-e10/


----------



## Veer.malhotra (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why buy twinwoofers?
> For that same price these will blow Twinwoofers away: Sound Magic E10 Headset . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 Headset at Lowest Price Online
> Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black at Lowest Price Online



Nope, Twinwoofers is the best. I already have used E10, and its nowhere near in comparizon to Twinwoofers.



Scavenger said:


> Just go for E10 which is as TKIN said lower than that crap. And will literally blow you out with its good bass and sound stage.
> Remember that E10 is recognized by whathifi and many others...
> Read it to believe it!!!
> SoundMagic E10 review from the experts at whathifi.com



Sorry, I already got Twinwoofers off Infibeam.com, which was the better choice for my store. Plz read the title, i didn't ask what i should buy INSTEAD of Twinwoofers, but what store i was looking for is what i was asking.

Anyway, thanks guys for your help!! Kudos


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Veer.malhotra said:


> Nope, Twinwoofers is the best. I already have used E10, and its nowhere near in comparizon to Twinwoofers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, our job is to suggest, post a few pics and a review if you can.

PS: How much did you pay for them?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2013)

Veer.malhotra said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm new here.





Veer.malhotra said:


> Twinwoofers is the best.


seems LEGIT


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> seems LEGIT


What do you mean? Huh? What do you mean? He is as legit as the Yeti, don't you dare say it again


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> What do you mean? Huh? What do you mean? He is as legit as the Yeti, don't you dare say it again



i mean he is a new user,has to be Legit


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i mean he is a new user,has to be Legit


Of course he is


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi there Veer, welcome 

By your post already have a Tekfusion twinwoofer yourself and would like to buy another one for your bro. Why not buy it from Infibeam again?

Also, FK is the current market leader in terms of online-shopping and usually the quickest to deliver as well... And we'd be so very indebted to you if you could put up even a simple review comparing the twinwoofers with the E10


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Hi there Veer, welcome
> 
> .....And we'd be so very indebted to you if you could put up even a simple review comparing the twinwoofers with the E10



:devileyes: ,



Veer.malhotra said:


> Nope, Twinwoofers is the best. I already have used E10, and its nowhere near in comparizon to Twinwoofers.



You should , BeFriend , AudioPhillic.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You should , BeFriend , AudioPhillic.



+1
But i dont think he has enough time for these.Y'all know he likes to keep himself busy,these days,dunno why


----------



## Veer.malhotra (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> No problem, our job is to suggest, post a few pics and a review if you can.
> 
> PS: How much did you pay for them?



Hi, Luckily i got them at Rs. 1,365, and it got delivered to me the next day. Sorry mate, im not a reviewer, so i have no idea about reviewing products.



pranav0091 said:


> Hi there Veer, welcome
> 
> By your post already have a Tekfusion twinwoofer yourself and would like to buy another one for your bro. Why not buy it from Infibeam again?
> 
> ...



I got mine from Flipkart, not infibeam. I meant to say i got for my brother off infibeam.com. 

Yes, you're right, flipkart is a market leader, but they usually say 'in stock' while its unavailable. This happened to me twice with Twinwoofers. They're just screwing with people saying they have stock. 
As per my opinion, Twinwoofers provides a more balanced and natural tone to the music, which is good for longer hours of enjoyment. I didn't find that in E10, which seemed somehow having an artificial presentation of the sound. Anyway, I got my pair somewhere in Feb 2012 from flipkart, so yea, i have had plenty of time to compare it with E10. I also own a PL11, which has a slightly lower SPL compared to Twinwoofers. Anyway, these were 'a few' of my thoughts, but i really am not a reviewer of products. Hope this helps! 

Thanks for all your help guys, you guys are AWESOME!!!

----
Regards,
Veer


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 1, 2013)

Veer.malhotra said:


> you guys are AWESOME!!!



youre welcome,OH plz dont mention it.Going to get my pair NOW !


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> youre welcome,OH plz dont mention it.Going to get my pair NOW !



Ordering mine too


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

I just ordered 4 pairs, for everyone, even my grandma can use some twinwoofer action these days


----------



## Veer.malhotra (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> I just ordered 4 pairs, for everyone, even my grandma can use some twinwoofer action these days



LOL! Good for her


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2013)

Why are you guys trolling?Let him enjoy the audiophile grade stuff.
Hell!I even got a warning for flaming audiophilic.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Why are you guys trolling?Let him enjoy the audiophile grade stuff.
> Hell!I even got a warning for flaming audiophilic.


Who' trolling? You are, look below your avatar, it say right there 'Master Troll'


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 1, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Why are you guys trolling?Let him enjoy the audiophile grade stuff.
> Hell!I even got a warning for flaming audiophilic.


stop trolling,just grab a twinwoofer and chill



tkin said:


> I just ordered 4 pairs, for everyone, even my grandma can use some twinwoofer action these days


Ohh dude your grandma must be soooo proud of you


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> stop trolling,just grab a twinwoofer and chill
> 
> 
> Ohh dude your grandma must be soooo proud of you


She's more proud of the twinwoofers


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 1, 2013)

Honestly Twinwoofers build quality is crap. Wasted my 1.4k.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

Over!


----------

